# Trader Tuesday Offer



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*Trader Tuesday Alert**

We have teamed up Orchard Autocare to bring you an offer on Orchard AutoCare Perfection.

Perfection is a spray sealant which will enhance and enrich the finish on your car and has been responsible for some show winning finishes.

Available today with 15% discount using the code: *tradertuesday*

Product details here: http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/orchard-autocare-perfection?search=perfection


----------

